# 2016 Chevrolet Cruze - Official



## mark0006 (Apr 20, 2014)

[h=1][/h]I like what Chevy has dome with the new Cruze, looks more like a mid size sedan.









Shanghai GM Launches Trax and Introduces New Cruze at Chevrolet Night in Beijing


69 pictures and press release in the gallery

.


----------



## fastduo (Dec 24, 2013)

Looks like a Dart crossed with an Civic.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Looks like a Dart crossed with an Civic.


 Agreed-side view very much like the Dart.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I like the 1 I already paid for to give an honest Opinion of that 1 so with out further adoo Dang Dawg that thing looks like it Kissed to many Frogs and became confused growing .


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't see Civic. I see a Dart crossed with a Focus. I like my '14 I think.


----------



## zr1000a1 (Jan 25, 2012)

I think that is the Chinese Cruze that will not be coming over here any time soon. The new 2015 Cruze is our special little redesign.
The All-New Chevrolet Cruze That Americans Can't Buy (GM)

Interesting about how SAIC is taking more of a lead, portending future events.


----------



## zr1000a1 (Jan 25, 2012)

I am seeing Dart, Focus, and help us please, new corolla in it.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*2016 North American Cruze | 40 Photos*

`*2016 Chevrolet Cruze Sedan Spy Photos:
Now with an American Nose*

_*Next U.S.-market Cruze breaks cover fully undisguised.*_



click image to enlarge / zum Vergrößern Bild anklicken


*2016 Chevrolet Cruze Sedan Spy Photos – News – Car and Driver*​


----------



## dasjamie85 (Jul 29, 2013)

Nope... don't like that either lol.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

looks more like a Hyundai Accent....


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

I like that a bit more than the CN market Cruze.. Still hoping for a few minor changes before the official NA reveal..


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I actually like the back of the car better than what I have (at least from the pics), but I think Chevy has done more harm than good to the front ends of all their cars for the last couple years.


----------



## mark0006 (Apr 20, 2014)

phantom said:


> looks more like a Hyundai Accent....



Yes, that looks pretty close.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

ChevyCruzeBE ... said:


> They don't get it at GM, the Cruze (Kor/Eu/Aus/Usa/Can versions 2009/2014) as it is now is a great looking car, if they would modernize with new technology, Xenon Lights, LED, new Ecotec family of engines etc, etc it would continue to sell very well. A car is like a women if she looks good by nature don't send her to a plastic surgeon.


​*Spoken like a Sir.*


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

I have said it before..............our current Cruze is styled near perfectly. It has clean sharp lines with an aggressive stance. A high end design to it. It does not look like any other car in its class. I would even say that it has a classic look. A look that wont be dated or out of style. The 2016 looks like too many other cars already on the market. I think it is nice looking but it seems to be conforming to the masses by looking like all the other cars out there. They should just concentrate more on technology and quality more. IMO.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

VictoryRedCruzeLTZRS said:


> *I have said it before..............our current Cruze is styled near perfectly. It has clean sharp lines with an aggressive stance. A high end design to it. It does not look like any other car in its class. I would even say that it has a classic look.* *A look that wont be dated or out of style.* The 2016 looks like too many other cars already on the market. I think it is nice looking but it seems to be conforming to the masses by looking like all the other cars out there. They should just concentrate more on technology and quality more. IMO.


I could't have said it better myself. :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

`*
2016 Cruze spotted in Denver
*Source: Carscoops


click image to enlarge


click image to enlarge


click image to enlarge


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

VictoryRedCruzeLTZRS said:


> I have said it before..............our current Cruze is styled near perfectly. It has clean sharp lines with an aggressive stance. A high end design to it. It does not look like any other car in its class. I would even say that it has a classic look. A look that wont be dated or out of style.


All of this is entirely subjective but I too think that the current Cruze is the best design in its market class right now. Hopefully the 2016 model won't disappoint but will reserve judgement until official images are released further down the road.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

The rear looks good... the front looks terrible. I don't want my front end stretched out to resemble a midsize sedan. If I wanted a midsized sedan I'd buy one.


----------



## mark0006 (Apr 20, 2014)

VictoryRedCruzeLTZRS said:


> I have said it before..............our current Cruze is styled near perfectly. It has clean sharp lines with an aggressive stance. A high end design to it. It does not look like any other car in its class. I would even say that it has a classic look. A look that wont be dated or out of style. The 2016 looks like too many other cars already on the market. I think it is nice looking but it seems to be conforming to the masses by looking like all the other cars out there. They should just concentrate more on technology and quality more. IMO.


well said :goodjob:


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

UlyssesSG said:


> `*
> 2016 Cruze spotted in Denver
> *Source: Carscoops
> 
> ...


Now the better question.... what is that Sweet cadillac lookin two door? Love those rims!


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I think the 2011-2014 Cruze and the 2013 Nissan Sentra look a lot alike. 

View attachment 86682


View attachment 86690


View attachment 86698


The new CN Cruze looks a lot like a Hyundai. I don't like Hyundai. The front end looks like a carp with buggy eyes and an open mouth. 

Why GM, Why!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Now the better question.... what is that Sweet Cadillac lookin two door? Love those rims!


ATS Coupe maybe? The back seat on those and the Cruze are 2 door size like.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Yep....new ATS Coupe.

Already available for order BTW.....one was on display at the Chicago Auto Show.

I'm kinda called by the 2.0t six speed version.
This is a rear driver BTW and the ATS chassis is the basis for the next gen Camaro.

Rob


----------

